# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مؤتمر صحفى عاصف لرئيس المجلس الأعلى للرياضة بالجزيرة

## yassirali66

*عقد  مولانا عثمان ابوقناية رئيس المجلس الاعلى للشباب والرياضة بولاية الجزيرة  ظهر امس مؤتمراً صحفياً عاصفاً شرح خلاله اخر التطورات والاحداث التي سبقت  افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثانية امس الاول بمدني وانقطاع النيار  الكهربائي من الاستاد وفند الاسباب والظروف التي ادت لهذا العطل الطارئ  وقال: استضافة مجموعة مدني قصة شعب تحلى بالعزيمة واكد ان البطولة اصلا لم  تسع لاستضافتها بل هي التي سعت الينا لان مدني استضافت بطولة امم افريقيا  عام 70 وكانت ولازالت عالقة باذهان الافارقة ولهذا السبب طلبوا من مدني  استضافة هذه المجموعة ومضى في حديثه: السودان قرر استضافة النسخة الثانية  في زمن الاستفتاء وكان العالم كله يتوقع ان تكون هناك شلالات دماء لكن  اثبتنا العكس تماما وهذه البطولة اول محفل بعد الانفصال واضاف بان هناك كان  سباقا محموما بيننا وبين الاتحاد الافريقي واستدل قائلا : زارتنا في  مجموعة مدني ثلاث وفود مختلفة قبل الحدث الوفد الاول طالب بتنفيذ 7 مطالب  وقمنا بتنفيذها على الوجه الاكمل والوفد الثاني طلب منا 9 طلبات جديدة  مختلفة عن الاولى وقمنا بتنفيذها والوفد الثالث والاخير قال لنا احسنتوا  وطلب منا 7 مطالب اخرى وكان مجمل الطلبات 26 طلب تم تنفيذها على الوجه  الاكمل وبنفس المواصفات التي حددها الاتحاد الافريقي.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*واصل  مولانا عثمان ابوقناية حديثه بان قصدهم الاستفادة من استضافة البطولة في  ترقية البنيات التحتية بالولاية وتأهيل الملاعب والمرافق الرياضية، وقال:  عملنا بجد من خلال 17 لجنة للعمل وأضاف: بلغ عدد المتطوعين لهذا العمل  الكبير أكثر من 700 متطوعاً وواصل: المساهمات التي تسلمناها من المتبرعين  والداعمين لاستضافة البطولة بمدني 150 مليون جنيه، وقصدنا الاستفادة منها  ومن البطولة في عمل البنيات التحتية بمدني ومرافقها، وقال: كما شملت هذه  التحديثات تأهيل عدد من ملاعب أندية مدني وعلى رأسها الأهلي وجزيرة الفيل  إلى جانب تسوير ملعب نادي الاتحاد وغرف اللاعبين، وما لايخفى على أحد أن  هذه فوائد كبيرة ستجنيها الولاية بشكل عام ومدينة مدني حاضرة الجزيرة على  وجه الخصوص، مشيراً إلى العمل الكبير الذي تم إنجازه في الفترة السابقة  والذي بدأت ثماره تظهر بشكل واضح مع البطولة الحالية وحينما تستضيف المدينة  مباريات الدوري الممتاز.


*

----------


## yassirali66

*تبرأ  أبو قناية رئيس المجلس الأعلى بولاية الجزيرة من انقطاع التيار الكهربائي  قبل بداية المباراة، مبيناً أنها خارج دائرة مسئولياتهم وأن الاتحاد  الأفريقي وحده المسئول عن هذا الخلل حيث قال: وفقاً للقانون يفترض أن نحاسب  الاتحاد الأفريقي والشركة الناقلة ونحملهما مسؤولية انقطاع التيار داخل  الاستاد لأن الشركة الناقلة لم تحدد لنا حمولة اجهزتها المطلوبة، وأضاف:  قبل بداية الافتتاح قمنا بتجريب الكهرباء داخل الاستاد ولم نلاحظ أي خلل  ومضت الأمور بشكل عادي، وواصل: فوجئنا بأن الشركة الناقلة أحضرت أجهزة ذات  تكييف عالي جدا فاق الحمولة الكهربائية الموجودة بالاستاد وهو ما أحدث هذا  الخلل، وأضاف: ورغم ذلك استطعنا معالجة الأمر بفصل التيار الكهربائي عن  المكاتب حتى لا يتأثر النقل إلى جانب أننا أعدنا توزيع الكهرباء من جديد،  وتعهد أبو قناية رئيس المجلس الأعلي للشباب والرياضة بولاية الجزيرة بحل  المشكلة حتى لا تتكرر في بقية مواجهات مجموعة مدني.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*استغرب  عثمان أبو قناية رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة بولاية الجزيرة  الحملة الإعلامية الضارية التي تعرضت لها مدني قبيل انطلاق فعاليات  البطولة، مؤكداً أن شهادة عيسى حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي كانت بمثابة  تاج زين المجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلت من أجل تحضير الملاعب والفنادق  لاستضافة المجموعة، وقال أبو قناية : لعلكم تابعتم الحملة الإعلامية التي  قامت بها الصحف عن تحضيرات مدينة ود مدني وعدم جاهزيتها لاستضافة الحدث،  وقال: كانوا يصرحون بان مدني فشلت في الاستضافة لكننا نقول للجميع إن  الانتقادات لن تزيدنا إلا قوة وتماسكا، وأضاف: شاهد الجميع كيف نجحنا في  الافتتاح واستضافة الحدث ولا يهمنا ما ظل يلوكه البعض عن فشلنا في التنظيم.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*عرج  أبوقناية خلال المؤتمر الصحفى للميزانية المقررة لاستضافة مجموعة مدني  وقدرها مليار وستمائة الف جنيه، وقال: كان من المفترض أن نتسلمها من  الحكومة المركزية حسب الاتفاق ولكن حتى لحظة انعقاد هذا المؤتمر نعلن  للجميع أننا تسلمنا فقط 7% من جملة المبلغ المرصود، واختتم عثمان أبوقناية  رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة حديثه بالقول: هناك أنباء بأن السيد  جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ سيقوم بإصلاح أرضية ملعب مدني عن طريق الشركة  المشرفة على تأهيل استاد المريخ، ونفى أبو قناية هذا الحديث، وقال: خبر  تكفل السيد جمال الوالي بصيانة ملعب مدني غير صحيح،وأضاف: اتصلت بالسيد  جمال الوالي امس ووعدني بإرسال بخاخ لتكوين النجيل فقط ولم يتعهد بشئ آخر.
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*احسنت اخى واحسن ابو قنايه فيما قال لكم التحية

نتمنى انا لا يموت هذا الحماس داخل من قام بهذه المجهودات
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*[COLOR="DarkGreen"][ وكان مجمل الطلبات 26 طلب تم تنفيذها على الوجه  الاكمل وبنفس المواصفات التي حددها الاتحاد الافريقي.[/FONT][/B][/FONT][/QUOTE]
نحى اهل مدنى الحبيبة على كل مجهوداتهم  وحماسهم لاظهار وجه السودان المضياف.
ولكن كما قال الاستاذ عثمان ابو قناية ان الاتحاد الافريقى قد طلب منهم طلبات مجملها بلغت 26 طلب وقد قاموا بتنفيذها.
اذا كيف كان شكل استاد ود مدنى ثانى مدن السودان قبل تنفيذ ال26 طلب؟؟؟!!!!!!
وكيف كان لاعبى الدورى الممتاز يلعبون فى هذا الملعب؟؟
وهل من المعقول ان يكون ال26 طلب ليس من بينهم تحسين الملعب الذى اخجل حاله كل اهل السودان
[/SIZE][/COLOR]
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*كلام كلو خارم بارم استاد مدني كان فضيحة للجزيرة اولا وللسودان ثانيا واذا كان في ضمائر كان هذا الابو قناية ووالي الجزيرة تقدموا باستقلاتهم فورا لكن ده هو السودان 
*

----------


## zaeim84

*والله الارضيه كانت سيئه للغايه 
والاستاد مافيه جديد يزكر
لكن من حق مدني الاحتفاظ بتنظيم هذه المجموعه
لان الجمهور المتواجد رائع اعطي المباريات روعه لم تتوافر في كل المجموعات 
نتمني ان ينصلح حال الاستاد قبل الجوله القادمه
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*والله كلامة أخير منه استاده ....خليناكم لي الله وربنا يفضحكم دنيا وآخرة ....ياخي الاختشوا ماتو .
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*مافي زول سال سعادة السيد ابوقناية ده ال ٢٦ طلب شنو القالهم الكاف ؟؟؟؟والله الا يكون طلب الكراسي وكل كرسي بي طلب براهو .... ياجماعة ماتلعبوا بي عقولنا الإستاد بعد ارضيته منتهيه والاضااة منتهية تاني فضل فيه شنو ؟؟؟؟بس ذكرني حكاية المسطول القال سفنجتي جديدة بس دايرة ليها سير ووطاي ....حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*قنايه قال قانيه منو ياهذا 
زى ماقال شاور خليناكم لى الله
كان بشعتو بينا وفضحتونا فى السودان
خلى بره السودان وعارفين تمما اننا 
مقصودين والناس ماشه لى قدام والجزيره
ماشه لى ورا ؟؟؟؟
استاد الخرطوم ده ماتابع لى ولايه ؟؟؟؟
واستاد مدنى ماتابع لى ولايه؟؟؟؟؟
برضو تقولو لى
والله حضرت الشوط الاول من مباراه غانا وجنوب
افريقيا والله شفقت على اللاعبين من ارضيه الاستاد
مؤتمر صحفى على خيبتك 
والله كان زرعتوها قمح كان لحقت خلى نجيل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان تعترف بالخطأ هذا يعني انك تسير في الطريق الصحيح
لكن يبدو ان القائمين علي امر الرياضة بالجزيرة لا يريدون السير
في طريق غير ذلك الذي يوصل للاشادات والشكر ولو علي حساب  الوطن

...
قال ان البطولة سعت اليهم 
سبحان الله اي بطولة هذة التي يعنيها ؟؟
ومن الافريقي الذي طلب منهم تنظيم مجموعة بمدني ؟؟
السيد الوزير انتم من سعي لها بل وحفيت اقدامكم من اجل ذلك
وجفت السنتكم وانتم تتحدثون وتتحدثون فعلنا وفعلنا وسنفعل
ولم نجد شيئ يوم الافتتاح 

وبدلا عن الاعتزار لمئات الملايين الذين يشاهدون البطولة حول العالم
هاهو السيد رئيس المجلس يحمل الشركة الناقلة البطولة وزر انقطاع التيار
الكهربائي ..
ومثل هذا القول والله يجلب علينا سخرية بعد السخرية التي ابتلعناها يوم امس الاول
ما ذنب الشركة اذا كان مجلس الولاية لا يستطيع ان يوفر الطاقة بالاستاد
....

ما فعله مجلس الرياضة من طلاء وبناء غرف ملحقة بالاستاد هو ابسط واجب عليهم
ان يقوموا به ولا يستحقون شكر عليه لانهم لم يفعلو ما يستحقوا عليه الشكر
بل يجب ان يحاسبوا بتهمة الاشانة لسمعة الوطن
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*نعم ارضية الملعب سيئة للغايه وهذا درس مجاني للسودان حتي نستعد في امر من البدايه 
ويحمد للرجل  تصريحه القوي 
وجمهور مدني هو الحلقه الاقوي في البطوله
                        	*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*بكرة في الرحيق اللدغات
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المشكلة الدنيا كلها بتتكلم عن رداءة الملعب وهم بقولوا عكس ذلك 
*

----------

